# Google Sketchup as remodeling software



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I have not used Google Sketchup yet but here good things. I have used this for quite awhile and like it for basic things. Note however that while it is free, you have to pay $20 or something to be able to add labels and dimension lines. Still a pretty good deal. The user interface is nice. The learning curve is short. 

http://www.cadsoft.com/prod_express.php

Freebyte might be worth looking over?

http://www.freebyte.com/cad/cad.htm#architecturalsystems

I forget where, but I also saw that AutoCad, one of the oldest in the business, has some sort of a web based free drawing thing going on too. You might also search the open source comparison sites to see what might be available.

http://www.osalt.com/graphic-applications


----------



## GamblinFool (Dec 7, 2009)

*Another*

floorplanner.com is useful also. But I think you can only have 2 or three projects.
http://floorplanner.com/


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

i like PunchPro myself.

DM


----------

